# Doh I Broke My Sekonda,can Anyone Help/



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

As above really,i decided to on a whim remove the crown on my prize Sekonda(dont ask me why







),and now when i relocate it back in,when you push the crown fully in the hands turn and the watch does not wind,it feels like im missing a position on the crown,any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

First off, don't get any more 'whims'.

EDIT: I bet you feel really bad about it, but I HAD to say it anyway. It's definitely something I would do, and will - to ex-MarkF's Seiko.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

limey said:


> First off, don't get any more 'whims'.
> 
> EDIT: I bet you feel really bad about it, but I HAD to say it anyway. It's definitely something I would do, and will - to ex-MarkF's Seiko.


Spare the Citizen







- sell it back to me and I can keep in trust for him.









Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> As above really,i decided to on a whim remove the crown on my prize Sekonda(dont ask me why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agh!







Is (was) that a 20 micron gold plated 23 jewel 'slim' ? - I love those watches.

Julian L


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The set lever has probably clicked over to the wrong position. This is the little lever the stem moves when you pull it to change from wind to hand set positions (and date set for those movements with a date).

Normally the only way to get at the set lever is from the dial side so you'll probably have to get the movement out, hands and dial off and then re set the set lever to the position it should be in, dial and hands back on, movement back in then hope when you push the crown in the set lever works correctly and the stem is in the right place!

I remember with a vostok I had I must have had the thing to bits half a dozen times before I got it right!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > First off, don't get any more 'whims'.
> ...


Julian,

No, this is the Seiko I bought along with the Citizen. Top one in this picture...










(of course, 'cos the other one's an O&W)


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I've done exactly the same thing to an old Seiko







I think I'll send mine away to get fixed, before I make things any worse. I took it apart to get the hands going again, which were "frozen", after many years of inactivity. The hands are now ticking away nicely, the only problem is that you can't set the time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> the only problem is that you can't set the time.










not a good thing with a watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thorpey69 said:


> As above really,i decided to on a whim remove the crown on my prize Sekonda(dont ask me why
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pg tips said:


> The set lever has probably clicked over to the wrong position. This is the little lever the stem moves when you pull it to change from wind to hand set positions (and date set for those movements with a date).
> 
> Normally the only way to get at the set lever is from the dial side so you'll probably have to get the movement out, hands and dial off and then re set the set lever to the position it should be in, dial and hands back on, movement back in then hope when you push the crown in the set lever works correctly and the stem is in the right place!
> 
> I remember with a vostok I had I must have had the thing to bits half a dozen times before I got it right!


I did the same thing last year with my Citizen Newmaster and Paul is right about the problem, I took it to a repairer to sort out who then informed me that a tiny ( irreplaceable) part was missing









This was over a week after I`d opened her up but I remembered hearing this barely audible noise at the time and realised the wheel had dropped out, without much hope of finding it (I`d vacummed the floor in the meantime) I did a finger tip search and found that it had miraculously dropped between the radiator down pipe and the wall











shown with a 5p


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell Mac at your age I'm suprised you could see the 5p, how the hell you found the crown wheel is a minor miracle

btw set lever might be known as pull out piece in the trade (I knew what I meant)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The BHI call it a setting lever


















basically when you pull the stem (9) out the set lever (7) has to be in the right position. The lever (7) pivots and is moved in and out by a grove on the stem. If it's not in the right position when you put the stem back in the lever cannot locate into the grove in the stem properly and the gear will not set in the right position for winding, date setting and hand setting.

I have a poljot I've done it to that I need to strip to fix. Someone once suggested on here that you can make a very fine hook from a fine needle and put it down the stem hole and try and hook the lever and get it back in position without having to strip the dial off, but I tried and couldn't get it to work


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice,sounds like a job for a professional to me







,that will teach me to touch whats not broke.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> bloody hell Mac at your age I'm suprised you could see the 5p, how the hell you found the crown wheel is a minor miracle


I know, it was a miracle that it landed in just the right place to avoid being vacumed up, that it was still there so long afterwards and as you say that I managed to find it again









I made darned sure I didn`t lose it on the way to the repairer


----------

